# SY296 Enterprise



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder if anyone can tell me who owned this fifie and where they came from She was in SY during the period up to 1964
many thanks
Donald McKay


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

A very quick trace, Donald. In 1960 she was owned in Pittenweem by John & Mrs M. Mackay as (KY56), 21g and because she was Part IV registered traced by her call sign, GOCR. By 1964 she was owned in North Tolston, Lewis by Alex & Murdo MacDonald as (SY296).
Gil.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Gil thats brilliant She became WK319 in Helmsdale 1964-7 and then went to Northern Ireland after that
Many thanks
Donald McKay


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Gil I wonder if she was at one time in Avoch as INS293???


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

She was indeed, looking back to 1948 ENTERPRISE(INS293) was owned by John Mc.Ross, Dingwall & William Reid, Avoch.
Gil.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Gil many thanks That ties up a bit of history!!
Donald McKay


----------

